# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Someone help! I ran 5 people over. what does that mean?

## gavster

:Exclaim:  2 nights ago i had a dream that i was driving down a street in a big SUV or jeep of some kind. there were many pedestrians, and for some reason i was heading right for them. i would swerve to hit them and run them over as if i was going to win a prize. i ran over 5 people before i woke up. *WELL...* i told my friends' brother about it and he said "do you know what that means?" of course i didn't, and he said he would tell me later in a very serious way. it scared me and i never got around to asking him what it meant before he left. does anyone know?? please help. thanx.

----------


## Crucible

Dreams carry very little meaning.  It just something you would enjoy in game or vitual reality.  You would not actually do it because in the real world you know it is wrong.  I quite often try to hit other cars.  I usually know it is a dream but I still enjoy it, hehe.  Maybe you play grand theft auto 3 a little often?

----------


## Alric

I think if a dream has a meaning its very clear. When you think back at it you should know what it means. Say you scared of driving or something.

With that said if you don't even have a feeling of what it means, or you have no idea, then most likely it doesn't mean anything at all. Which most dreams dont have a meaning.

----------


## A Lost Soul

I tell everyone this: You have to look at the context in which you dreamed it. You mentioned that you were hitting people as though you were aiming for a prize? Pardon me for stepping over some lines here, being that we're strangers and all, but at least think about these questions:

Are you involved in a job or situation where you feel that you're taking advantage of people, or "stepping all over them"? Is there a goal that you badly want to reach, but you feel that you'll hurt too many people or make too many sacrifices along the way? Were you in control of the car or was it going of its own accord? If you weren't in control, then that could be indicitive of situations in your life that you feel are in chaos. 

But these are just suggestions and questions meant to be a guide. Dreams are ambiguous. What you see isn't necessarily what's literally meant. 

I hope that helped a bit, or at least got you thinking.  :smiley:

----------


## YULAW

I had that same type of dream about 7 months ago, and Im going to tell you in the dream it wasn't anything really bad to me. I hopped into this white sports car took off with tires screeching down the road and saw a group of people standing at a bus stop and I just hit every last one of them for no reason. Now The crazy thing about this dream was that I was aware, at a low-level lucid state I guess, but it didn't faze me in the dream that I hit this group of people. And As I spinned the car out of control it was like I just kept hitting people and I could hear them screaming and everything as they bounced off the car. I woke up myself up immediately because it scared the shit out of me. I sat up and pondered the dream for about 2 hours in the middle of the night and then I thought about it. a couple of days before I was playing Grand Theft Auto 3 and I was just playing out in my dream what I experienced on the game. What I suggest you do Gavstar is sit back and recollect any events that you may have experienced in the past to initiate such a dream. Perhaps a Movie. or something on TV. Maybe you played a game of this nature or watched someone else play it. Take in account of any lyrics from a song that may have sparked this dream. Just recollect all events within the past month if you can. I wouldn't worry about it too much whatever this guy you talked to has to bring to the table can't be anything bad. I had the same dream and the only thing it meant was that I triggered it subconsciously by playing that crazy violent game. So don't sweat anything.   ::goodjob2:: 





> _Originally posted by A Lost Soul_
> *Were you in control of the car or was it going of its own accord? If you weren't in control, then that could be indicitive of situations in your life that you feel are in chaos.*



Oh and I would definately take this into account also. Lost Soul makes a very very good point here.

----------


## Kaniaz

I can't believe none of you have yet hit on the simple meaning to this: You have lousy driving skills.  :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

I don't think I would let it shake me up too much.  We all do crazy things in our dreams.

One that really messed me up one time was when I purposefully cut off my good hand just so I could have a prosthetic hand attached!!  Now just how messed up is that?

----------


## A Lost Soul

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *I don't think I would let it shake me up too much.  We all do crazy things in our dreams.
> 
> One that really messed me up one time was when I purposefully cut off my good hand just so I could have a prosthetic hand attached!!  Now just how messed up is that?*



Not messed up. Maybe subconsciously you felt that you needed to improve yourself or perhaps you felt that something about your physical self (or whatever it is in your life that your right hand could represent) was imperfect? 

Wow. I'm all about the dream interpretation again suddenly. 

Calling Dr. Soul... Calling Dr. Soul...  
 ::D:

----------


## Aphius

_Welcome to the forum Gavster!_  ::aphiusiscrazy:: 

I don't think you should worry about it. I don't think it means that you're gonna hop into a car and start running people over.  :smiley:  



I could use some help over here Dr. Soul! 

Would you like me to grab my nuts and cough? 

*places hand on junk* 

I'm ready when you are.  :tongue2:

----------


## gavster

Well... thanx everyone for your insights. My dream was almost indentical to ShadowNightWing's in the sense that it was almost in a lucid state minus any emotional feelings whatsoever. Honestly, hitting the pedestrians, hearing them dent my car, and running over the innocent human speed bumps WAS a little wierd but didn't scare me at all (in fact i laughed about it). And since i can't find a subconscience analytical purpose, or any recollection of something that could've triggered a memory, the thing that DID scare me was the fact that this guy obviouly took this as a serious omen of some kind. 

But something that sounded familiar was Lost souls opinion. it really struck a cord because a lot of it is extremely relavent to what the major concerns in my life are right now concerning some decisions i need to make soon. Thanks!!  :wink2:

----------


## Seeker

Dr. Soul!  I like that.  Can I lay down on your couch for a little while so you can help me with my other problems?  =P

----------


## Aphius

*Comes over to seeker unnecessarily holding his bits*

I was ere' first!
 :tongue2:  





> _Originally posted by gavster_
> *the thing that DID scare me was the fact that this guy obviouly took this as a serious omen of some kind.*



You shouldn't have worried about it. He was proboably just trying to scare you or something.  ::wink::

----------


## Lowercase Society

haha...sorry this is a little late...but don't worry about what the dream MEANS...i mean it was just a dream.

now...don't worry about running over people...it shouldn't change your life that dramatically...

Welcome to the board, by the way...

----------


## YULAW

*GAVSTER!!!*

Forget all that other stuff that was mentioned earlier. I think I have an idea on what may have occurred with you. You had a premonition. Your dream was actually played out by a teenager yesterday in Long Beach Cali. I heard this on CNN Last night, And when I saw it, I thought about you and it freaked me out. This guy Runs over *5* so Im not too sure of the number. Take a look at the link below. I think you have a gift, to see events played out. You may want to take time out to discover your inner-self a little more. Have you ever in your life had premonition dreams, or maybe precog dreams? Call it Coincidence? I think not, especially with the same number of people.

http://kcal9.com/localnews/localnewsla_sto..._138155143.html

----------


## Truthbearer

That is a posibility, however you might be reading to much into it Shadow. I wouldn't rule out what you said either, I just think it might be a tad too much....

BTW: Dr. Soul sounds like one of those crappy love-life advice columnists from the papers...or not  :tongue2:

----------


## dark_violet_knight

umm...  I personally dont think dreams hold any meaning, because in my case i Never dream of anything that would be possible in the real world so I dont know. Basically i mean running people over is possible.. but flying and handing out cookies with hydrogen bombs embedded in them isnt possible <--- (this is stuff I dream about. ) In any case, you shouldn't stress over it. Life is stressful enough enough, but to stress even while your sleeping is bad.. be calm.. say umm...  KAKAKAKAAKAKA and you will feel better. !  

ja~na !    ::wink::  

Am I to late ????

----------

